# Level 3 sex offender question



## Guest (Oct 27, 2006)

I found out that a level 3 sex offender lives with his parents 2 doors down from me. I got as much information as I could off of the SORB list however I have a 6 and a 3 year old and was wondering if there was anyway I could get more info like the terms of his probation. There is also a licensed day care provider next door to his home and we want to know everything we can. Any advice?? Thanks


----------



## NBC515 (Dec 26, 2004)

I agree. Most if not all departments have a detective/officer responsible for tracking sex offenders and ensuring they are in compliance with state laws.


----------



## Guest (Oct 27, 2006)

I know he was convicted of indecent assault and battery on a person under 14. He has registered with the police and is listed on the SORB . Are the terms of someone's probation public knowledge or is that info only available to the victim? When I see guy walking by my house within 20 feet of where my kids play, I feel like I have the right to more information than is provided on the registry list.


----------

